# anklet = περισφύριο, βραχιόλι ποδιού / αστραγάλου, βραχιολάκι ή αλυσιδάκι ποδιού / αστραγάλου



## Alexandra (Dec 10, 2009)

Υπάρχει τρόπος να το πούμε χωρίς να χρησιμοποιήσουμε τη λέξη μπρασελέ ή βραχιόλι, που και τα δύο περιέχουν μέσα την έννοια χέρι, βραχίονας; Το περισφύριο είναι σπανιότατο και δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει στην καθομιλουμένη για να αποδώσει το κόσμημα που φοριέται στον αστράγαλο.

Πρέπει να καταλήξω στο βραχιόλι αστραγάλου; Όπως λέμε χειμερινό θέρετρο, δηλαδή;


----------



## Palavra (Dec 10, 2009)

Νομίζω πως ναι, Αλεξάνδρα, έτσι τα ξέρω και έτσι τα ζητάω κιόλας από μαγαζιά/πάγκους κτλ, μόνο που τα λέω - ακόμα χειρότερα - _βραχιόλια για το πόδι_


----------



## Katerina_A (Dec 10, 2009)

Χμμ...Τα ίδια και χειρότερα κι εγώ. Βραχιολάκια για το πόδι τα λέω...


----------



## sunsailia (Dec 11, 2009)

αλυσιδάκι ποδιού/αστραγάλου Αλεξάνδρα. Εγώ έτσι το ξέρω...


----------



## Anni (Dec 11, 2009)

Αν είναι τόσο απλό όσο αυτό της φωτογραφίας, αλυσιδάκι. Αν όμως είναι πιο φορτωμένο και μοιάζει περισσότερο με βραχιόλι, τότε μάλλον δεν αποφεύγεις το "βραχιόλι"...


----------



## sarant (Dec 11, 2009)

Οι κόρες μου το λένε "βραχιόλι για το πόδι". Όταν τους είπα ότι αυτό έχει μέσα τη λέξη βραχίονας, μου απάντησαν "εσύ τότε γιατί λες ότι είσαι παντρεμένος;"


----------



## sunsailia (Dec 11, 2009)

Βασικά, εαν είναι όπως της φωτογραφίας, το λένε αλυσιδάκι ποδιού. Εννοείται ποδιού γιατί πουθενά αλλού στο πόδι δεν μπορεί να σταθεί αλυσιδάκι παρά μόνο στον αστράγαλο. Εάν όμως είναι με όλα τα χαντράκια κλπ (όπως τα καλοκαιρινά κολιέ,βραχιόλια ,σκουλαρίκια), το λέμε βραχιόλι ποδιού.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 12, 2009)

sarant said:


> Οι κόρες μου το λένε "βραχιόλι για το πόδι". Όταν τους είπα ότι αυτό έχει μέσα τη λέξη βραχίονας, μου απάντησαν "εσύ τότε γιατί λες ότι είσαι παντρεμένος;"


Κι εκεί που νόμιζες ότι τα μήλα είχαν κυλήσει μακριά από τη μηλιά... 

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους!


----------

